# Enfuse plugin work with current Lightroom CC?



## TzB (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm ready to purchase the LR Enfuse plugin, but have read it does not work with current Lightroom CC. (Apologies on redundancy as I'm certain this question is asked somewhere but I'm new to this site and can't find search options)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 29, 2018)

Lightroom CC (the new app that uses the cloud) does not currently support plugins.


----------



## mcasan (Apr 29, 2018)

Lr CC, the cloud centric version, is very limited in features and capabilities.    The full featured version of Lr is Lr Classic.   Who knows when there will be feature parity between the two versions.


----------



## BarrySchwartz (Apr 29, 2018)

Enfuse works great with Lightroom Classic; I use it regularly.


----------

